# Alsa e HW Mixing

## cerri

Salve,

non riesco a trovare il modo di attivare l'hw mixing (ossia la possibilita' di avere piu' processi che accedono alla sk contemporaneamente) con ALSA.

Stando a quanto scritto qui esiste un plugin che lo permetterebbe.... ma a me non va. La mia sk e' una intel8x0.

Qualche hint?

----------

## bsolar

A me va "out of the box" credo sia una feature che dipende da scheda a scheda.

----------

## ScolaBirra

Anch'io ho la intel8x0... fino ad oggi non ce l'avevo mai fatta a far suonare due processi contemporaneamente. Oggi ce l'ho fatta settando .asoundrc e cambiando i settaggi di tutti i prg che uso per fargli utilizzare arts (uso KDE)

Ciao

Scola

----------

## cerri

Arts e' un sound server, nulla ha a che vedere con l'hw mixing.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

cerri...è lo stesso problema che ho sul portatile...li mi hai consigliato di usare un sound server  :Wink:  comunque mi associo alla domanda..visto che usare un sound server mi sembra una soluzione di ripiego...e poi..se da windows la scheda viene gestita in modo da offrire questo servizio non vedo perchè non debba farlo anche in linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@cerri:

Anche dmix effettua un mixing software, solo a livello di driver. L'unica altra possibilita' offerta da ALSA e' l'uso contemporaneo ed esclusivo (non in mixing) dei diversi canali presenti sulla scheda audio. Il plugin per attivarlo dovrebbe essere in questo caso "share".

Per il dmix potete provare con questa configurazione di .asoundrc

```
pcm.intel8x0 {

    type hw

    card 0

    slave.pcm "dmix"

}

ctl.intel8x0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}
```

Thread di riferimento (utile per XMMS):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51260&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=ascLast edited by Montag[SGU] on Tue May 27, 2003 7:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bsolar

Come ho detto, a me va "out of the box" e credo proprio che, ammesso che la scheda audio supporti questa caratteristica, il supporto vari da scheda a scheda a dipendenza del driver, anche se può benissimo darsi che per la vostra scheda il supporto ci sia ma debba essere attivato in un qualche oscuro modo che non conosco...

Ad ogni modo a supporto della mia opinione c'è l'ALSA FAQ da cui cito:

 *ALSA FAQ wrote:*   

> 3.9 What is 'Hardware Mixing' and does ALSA support it?
> 
> "Hardware mixing" is a feature that some soundcards support that allows the card
> 
> to receive multiple audio streams and play them all at the same time. This is
> ...

 

Comunque notate che è un documento del 1999.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@bsolar:

Hai ragione, infatti Cerri ha fatto un "mix" di concetti  :Razz:  (hardware mixing con dmix, cioe' il plugin per il software mixing).

A complicare il tutto c'e' poi il fatto che i chipset intel8x0 possono essere molto dissimili fra loro come caratteristiche hardware (il mio dovrebbe essere, ad esempio, un 5+1) ed e' quindi difficile avere un'unica configurazione valida per tutti.

C'e' da dire poi che le FAQ che sei andato a scovare si riferiscono agli ALSA-DRIVER 0.5, che sono completamente diversi e incompatibili con la serie 0.9

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> C'e' da dire poi che le FAQ che sei andato a scovare si riferiscono agli ALSA-DRIVER 0.5, che sono completamente diversi e incompatibili con la serie 0.9

 

Appunto, roba del 99 come ho detto, ma a questo punta il link sul loro sito... almeno è ufficiale.  :Razz: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Ne approfitto per dire a Cerri che nel suo caso, oltre a definire "dmix", e' necessario attivare anche il plugin "plug" (per la conversione dei sample).

Per verificare il corretto funzionamento di dmix:

aplay -Ddmix /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav

Per verificare il corretto funzionamento di plug+dmix:

aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav

PS: Una volta definiti in .asoundrc i due plugin sono usati per default.

----------

## cerri

Vado di fretta ma rispondo piu' tardi... niente confusione sui concetti, dopo spiego.

tnx

----------

## cerri

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> cerri...è lo stesso problema che ho sul portatile...li mi hai consigliato di usare un sound server 

 

Mi ricordo... ed e' questo il motivo! Solo che ora mi sto divertendo un po' di piu' e voglio vedere se c'e' anche la "soluzione difficile"...  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> @cerri:
> 
> Anche dmix effettua un mixing software,

 

Hai ragione, ho letto male. CMQ poco importa, sempre meglio di un SNDSERVER dedicato  :Smile: .

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Per il dmix potete provare con questa configurazione di .asoundrc

 

Gia' provato, ma non va.

```
aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav 
```

non va ne se setto il .asoundrc, ne il /etc/asound.conf.

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Thread di riferimento (utile per XMMS):
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51260&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc

 

Ottimo link, ma anche li hanno lo stesso problema  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> A complicare il tutto c'e' poi il fatto che i chipset intel8x0 possono essere molto dissimili fra loro come caratteristiche hardware (il mio dovrebbe essere, ad esempio, un 5+1) ed e' quindi difficile avere un'unica configurazione valida per tutti.

 

C'e' un modo per verificare l'hw della propria sk?

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Appunto, roba del 99 come ho detto

 

Ho sempre odiato ALSA, e questo e' il motivo.

E' tutto oscuro su come far funzionare la sk.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Appunto, roba del 99 come ho detto 
> 
> Ho sempre odiato ALSA, e questo e' il motivo.

 

Sciaquati la bocca prima di parlare di ALSA, o tu che posti 5 messaggi in fila e hai una signature che occupa 7 righe...  :Razz: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@Cerri:

Hai ragione in merito alla documentazione dell'ALSA-PROJECT: spazia dal troppo banale (e quindi inutile) al troppo tecnico (e quindi inutile) senza passare dal VIA.

Per quanto riguarda il dmix, io ho un Toshiba Satellite (5100-201), con una Yamaha NoMiRicordoCosaAC97 come chipset audio che usa il modulo intel8x0: la configurazione che ti ho scritto prima, ad esempio, mi funziona senza problemi (e senza /etc/asound.conf).

Per scoprire di cosa e' capace la tua scheda audio non riesco a pensare a nulla che non sia il controllare su manuali e siti vari le specifiche tecniche della tua macchina. Da questo punto di vista sono stato fortunato, gestendo Toshiba un sito in cui per ogni loro macchina e' indicato l'hardware utilizzato e i driver Linux compatibili.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@bsolar:

Perdona il double-post.

@Cerri:

Le schede audio per cui i driver ALSA supportano il mixing hardware hanno il [4] nell'ultima colonna (la prima a destra) della soundcard matrix linkata qua sotto. Non sono molte e le nostre non sono tra quelle:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sciaquati la bocca prima di parlare di ALSA,

 

Naaaaaaaaa, sara' qualitativamente elevato a livello di coding, ma tutto il resto lascia molto a desiderare...   :Cool: 

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> o tu che posti 5 messaggi in fila e hai una signature che occupa 7 righe... 

 

Hai ragione per la sign, la prox volta la elimino... 

 :Embarassed: 

Per quanto riguarda i 5 post, pensavo fosse la soluzione migliore per capirsi... avrei dovuto rispondere a troppa roba!!!   :Very Happy: 

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

>  la configurazione che ti ho scritto prima, ad esempio, mi funziona senza problemi (e senza /etc/asound.conf).

 

/me tapino!!!

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

>  Per scoprire di cosa e' capace la tua scheda audio non riesco a pensare a nulla che non sia il controllare su manuali e siti vari le specifiche tecniche della tua macchina.

 

Un motivo in piu' per odiare alsa. Ad esempio su xfree esistono miliardi di programmini che ti dicono pure quanta febbre ha la tua skeda!!!  :Sad: 

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

>   Da questo punto di vista sono stato fortunato, gestendo Toshiba un sito in cui per ogni loro macchina e' indicato l'hardware utilizzato e i driver Linux compatibili.

 

Beh se pensi che ho un notebook IBM, capisci quanto mi stiano girando le balle......

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@Cerri:

Ho postato il mio .asoundrc sull'altro thread perche' ho dei seri problemi con il plugin "plug". Siccome sono un vermetto testardo ti volevo chiedere di copiarlo nella tua root e di fare i due miseri test che propongo li' di seguito.

Posta poi i risultati, cosi' farai felice un vermetto testardo in piu'.

----------

## cerri

Per cosi' poco!!!!

```
aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
```

rimane appeso...  :Sad: 

```
aplay -Ddmix /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
```

funziona.

ciauz

----------

## Josuke

gia che ci siamo...una domandina a Montag[SGU]..siccome abbiamo un portatile simile...a te è mai successo che il subvoofer smettesse improvvisamente di funzionare? cioè di punto in bianco...l'altro giorno ha iniziato a funzionare di colpo...(nemmeno me ne ero accorto che non andava più hehe) e poi dopo na settimana ha smesso di funzionare...ora vorrei capire se è un problema di alsa...linux...gentoo....o devo andare a farlo vedere a qualcuno di bravo  :Smile: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@Josuke:

Cosi' a naso sembra un problema hardware, ma non posso esserne sicuro visto che uso quasi sempre le cuffie e il subwoofer rimane quindi a riposo.

@Cerri:

Allora siamo nella stessa situazione: non e' tanto il plugin "dmix" a non funzioanre, quanto il "plug". Abbi fiducia, ce la faremo!

----------

## cerri

@Montag[SGU]: CHIARO!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

